# My silver Collection (Youtube link test)



## acidlittle

Trying to get this Youtube embedding to work for me, so here is my first attempt, if it works this is a video of my collection of silver I have gotten since the beginning of the year.

[youtube:w99gnoin]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLDBhHUMjH8[/youtube:w99gnoin]


----------



## Peter Prepper

Ive watched this vid quite a few times on youtube, you have a smashing collection Acid, way to go, and again, it's an investment in more ways than one.


----------



## acidlittle

Thanks BigP! It's only growing too! It's basically my retirement fund since I have no 401k right now, so putting some extra money into the physical silver makes me feel somewhat more secure in my future!


----------



## Peter Prepper

Have you obtained anymore silver since you uploaded your youtube vid Acid?

It's a quality collection/investment, I love the quarters, just a nice size, if you know what I mean.


----------



## acidlittle

Thanks! yeah I've gotten a few more ounces since I did the video, maybe I'll do an update in a month or so!


----------

